# alloy wheels



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all

Can anybody help needing to put alloy on my m/home anybody any ideas where to look

cheers stu


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Try here

http://tinyurl.com/463pulr

(tyresave - is where mine came from)


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi steuys,
From personal experience there are fors and againsts with regard to alloy wheels.
For...... Appearance and weight saving.

Against..... Maintaining tyre pressure.
Not easy to keep clean especially avoiding acid containing
cleaners.
Usually come in sets of 4, requiring a steel wheel spare 
that may require different wheel studs.

I have had 2 vans with alloys and found, first van retro fit, they started peeling after 18mths, I was told it was the type of cleaner I was using. Second and present van with factory fit alloys and after 3 plus years still look OK (avoided acid containing cleaners) but 1 wheel loses approx 1 lpsi per week.
Hope this is of some help before laying out dosh.
viator


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.circumferencewheels.co.uk/category/Van_and_Motorhome_Alloy_Wheels,b.html
Alloy wheels do not need acidic cleaners.
Cleaned regularly with a hard surface cleaner is fine. I do scudo and car with it every week. Spray on and just blast off with pressure washer.
You can spray them after cleaning with an alloy wheel protector which gives a film to prevent th brake dust from burning into the alloy.

Dave p


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Best to clean alloy wheels is wash & then polish with a good quality car wax.

Also, NEVER 8O wash your vehicle or wheels with hot water.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Try

http://www.tyremen.co.uk

Very reasonable and good service

Soundman


----------

